# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  HKL 401 ja 402 myydään Schöneicheen

## vristo

Uutisen mukaan Schöneiche ostaa kaksi matalalattiaraitiovaunua Suomesta (asia tarvitsee vielä lopullisen paikallisen päätöksen):

https://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/d...7dd225e323f3ec

Saksalaisen foorumin mukaan kyse on proto-Articeista, 401 ja 402:

https://www.drehscheibe-online.de/fo...hp?005,8435940

----------


## Makke93

> Uutisen mukaan Schöneiche ostaa kaksi matalalattiaraitiovaunua Suomesta (asia tarvitsee vielä lopullisen paikallisen päätöksen


Aika spekulaatioon nojaavaa on vielä.
Mitä nyt huonolla saksalla ja Google Translatella sain irti niin Artikkeli siis kertoo, että Saksan valtio myöntää rahaa ratikka ja johdinautojen hankintaan, jos niillä korvataan korkealattiaista kalustoa, jotta esteettömyys paranee. Saksassa oli vissiin kohu huonosta esteettömyydestä johtuneen kuoleman takia, tai Google Translatella on epätavallinen huumorintaju. Schöneiche siis hankkii matalalattiavaunuja ja artikkelin mukaan käytettyjä Articeja. 

Sisarfoorumilla taas spekuloidaan keksikö toimittaja omiaan, kun puhuu articeista ja tietenkin kyseessä täytyy olla käytetyt variot. Toiset taas muistuttavat, ettei Schöneichen rata ole tarpeksi ystävällinen Varioille. 

Foorumin käyttäjä J.Nes luetteli syyt miksi luulee kyseessä olevan vaunut 401 ja 402 seuraavasti:



> Artikkeli puhuu Articeista, 401 ja 402 ovat Articeita, vaikka ovatkin Prototyyppejä
> Artikkeli puhuu käytetyistä vaunuista
> Artikkeli mainitsee 3.4M hinnan ja se on ymmärrettävä hinta 4 vuotta vanhoille vaunuille. [implikoiden, ettei ole ymmärrettävä hinta 15-20 vuotiaille Varioille]
> Artikkeli sanoo, että vaunut hankitaan Helsingistä, eikä Oulusta tai Kajaanista.
> Artikkeli puhuu Transtecista, eikä Skodasta, joka on sarjavaunujen "virallinen" valmistaja


Vaikkakin muistuttaa, ettei lehti, missä uutinen on julkaistu ole erikoistunut joukko- tai raideliikenneuutisiin, joten sen arvo lähteenä voi vaihdella. 

Käyttäjä Türen schließen selbsttätig sanoo , että proto-Articeilla on ajolupa Saksassa, kun 401 (SRS:n mukaan 402) oli siellä esittelykäytössä, eli ne saataisiin heti käyttöön. 

Käyttäjä J.Nes väittää myös, että Proto-Articit eroavat sarjamalleista sen verran, että niiden muuttaminen sarjavaunujen kaltaisiksi ei kannata. 

Osaako joku kertoa, miten Proto-Articit eroavat sarjatuotantovaunuista? Raitioseuran sivuilla ei mainita muuta eroa kuin keulan logo. En myöskään oikein pääse selville, miksi Proto-Articeita olisi tarvetta muuttaa saati sitten myydä, etenkin kun vaunuista tulee olemaan tiukkaa Varioiden lähtiessä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Osaako joku kertoa, miten Proto-Articit eroavat sarjatuotantovaunuista?


Tarkasti en tiedä, mutta eroja on kuitenkin kohtuullisen paljon. Hankintasopimuksen mukaan Transtechin on muutettava protot samanlaisiksi kuin sarjatuotantovaunut. Osa eroista on kuulemma sen verran kalliita muuttaa, että jos Transtech saa myytyä protot hyvään hintaan muualle, tulee halvemmaksi tehdä tilalle HKL:lle kokonaan uudet vaunut.

----------


## 339-DF

Kyllä siinä on kyse juuri 401402:sta. Niiden tilalle tulisi sitten Helsinkiin 401402  :Wink: 

Mun käsitykseni on, että protovaunuissa on kohtuullisen isoja eroja, jotka eivät kuitenkaan ole sinänsä heikkouksia. Toisin sanoen ulkomaiselle ostajalle vaunuissa ei ole mitään vikaa siksi, että ovat esisarjan vaunuja. HKL:lle tilanne on eri, koska on tietysti epäedullista, että on 60 (tai 70) kappaleen sarja, jossa 2 vaunua poikkeaa ominaisuuksiltaan muista, eli oikeasti onkin 2 kpl ja 58 kpl sarjat. Onkin ollut kaukaa viisasta vaatia protojen samanlaistamista.

Schöneichessa on linjan molemmissa päissä silmukat, mutta sinne on kuitenkin hankittu kaksisuuntaista kalustoa, koska ilmeisesti poikkeustilanteita on ollut kohtuullisen paljon, ja silloin linjaa on voitu liikennöidä kaksisuuntavaunuilla edes osittain. Articit eivät sallisi tätä, mutta tietysti vanhaa kalustoa voi käyttää ennalta tiedetyissä poikkeustilanteissa jatkossakin.

Kahdella vaunulla pystytään hoitamaan linjan koko normaalilikenne.

----------


## Makke93

> Kyllä siinä on kyse juuri 401402:sta. Niiden tilalle tulisi sitten Helsinkiin 401402


Itse jos saisin päättää numeroisin korvaavat nykyisten perään ja pistäisin kaupan ehdoksi, että vaunu 401 palautetaan Helsinkiin museoratikaksi, kun sitä ei enää linjaliikenteessä tarvita. 




> 60 (tai 70) kappaleen sarja


70? Ollaanko vielä uutta lisähankintaa valmistelemassa? Alkuperäisen sopimuksen optio on käytetty, eli uusi hankinta vaatisi kilpailutuksen.

----------


## Miska

> Ollaanko vielä uutta lisähankintaa valmistelemassa? Alkuperäisen sopimuksen optio on käytetty, eli uusi hankinta vaatisi kilpailutuksen.


HSL:n hallitus käsittelee 10 lisävaunun hankintaa ensi viikon kokouksessaan.

----------


## 339-DF

http://www.iltalehti.fi/ulkomaat/201...99893_ul.shtml

Ensimmäinen näkemäni suomalainen uutinen aiheesta.

----------


## vristo

Noissa 401- ja 402-vaunuissa on muuten yksi asia, joka ainakin on tullut mun mieleeni: Artichan muistuttaa muotoilultaan Berliinin uusimpia vaunuja hyvin paljon. Tavallinen maallikko ei varmasti edes erottaisi niiden olevan eri valmistajien tuotteita. Voi olla imagollisestikin ihan tyylikästä, että Schöneichessä on samannäköisiä ratikoita kuin itse Berliinissä.

----------


## pehkonen

> Noissa 401- ja 402-vaunuissa on muuten yksi asia, joka ainakin on tullut mun mieleeni: Artichan muistuttaa muotoilultaan Berliinin uusimpia vaunuja hyvin paljon. Tavallinen maallikko ei varmasti edes erottaisi niiden olevan eri valmistajien tuotteita. Voi olla imagollisestikin ihan tyylikästä, että Schöneichessä on samannäköisiä ratikoita kuin itse Berliinissä.


Sinne vain tekemään reissua https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stra%C...che_bei_Berlin. Tälläistä kalustoa on ollut vuoden 1990 jälkeen 


Tatra KT4D

Die SRS übernahm zwischen 1992 und 1994 insgesamt acht Tatra KT4D von der Straßenbahn Cottbus (Nr. 1722, 24, 25), von denen drei (Nr. 18, 21 und 22) in den Jahren 1995 und 1996 modernisiert wurden, während die restlichen Fahrzeuge zwischen 2000 und 2008 verschrottet wurden. Wegen auslaufender Genehmigungen wurden zunächst Wagen 18 und 21 abgestellt, Nr. 22 stand noch als Betriebsreserve zur Verfügung. Seit dem 1. April 2012 wird dieser Fahrzeugtyp in Schöneiche nicht mehr eingesetzt.[7]

DUEWAG GT6


Von 1999 bis 2006 wurden insgesamt elf sechsachsige Gelenktriebwagen (GT6) der Firma Duewag von der Straßenbahn Heidelberg übernommen, von denen sechs für den Einsatz umgebaut wurden. Zwei hiervon mussten jedoch nach schweren Unfällen ausgemustert worden. Ein weiterer Wagen dient als Arbeitswagen. Obwohl die Strecke prinzipiell auch ohne Zweirichtungsfahrzeuge befahren werden kann, bieten diese bei Baustellen oder unvorhergesehenen Störungen eine höhere Flexibilität.

Tatra KTNF6


Da die bisher in Betrieb befindlichen KT4D abgestellt werden mussten, wurden 2009 bis 2011 drei Tatra KTNF6, ebenfalls aus Cottbus, als Ersatz übernommen.

----------


## vristo

Viestini sisältö ei näköjään oikein auennut. Olen tietoinen Schöneichessa nykyään käytössä olevasta kalustosta. Mutta samapa tuo.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Viestini sisältö ei näköjään oikein auennut.


Minulle aukesi. Flexityn näköähän niissä vähän on.

----------


## PepeB

> Minulle aukesi. Flexityn näköähän niissä vähän on.


Vähän? Suorastaan kopioitu!  :Laughing:

----------


## 339-DF

Tämä lie nyt varmistunut: http://www.schoeneiche-online.de/201...-der-linie-88/

Huhtikuussa lähtee ensimmäinen vaunu, ja kesällä molempien pitäisi olla matkustajaliikenteessä.

----------


## Makke93

> Tämä lie nyt varmistunut: http://www.schoeneiche-online.de/201...-der-linie-88/
> 
> Huhtikuussa lähtee ensimmäinen vaunu, ja kesällä molempien pitäisi olla matkustajaliikenteessä.


Eikös HKL:n tai HSL:n tai Helsingin kaupungin hallitusten kuuluisi ensin päättää asiasta, vai voiko Transtech/Skoda yksipuolisesti päättää, että sarjavaunujen kaltaiseksi muuttamisen sijaan tuokin tilalle uudet vaunut?

----------


## pehkonen

> Eikös HKL:n tai HSL:n tai Helsingin kaupungin hallitusten kuuluisi ensin päättää asiasta, vai voiko Transtech/Skoda yksipuolisesti päättää, että sarjavaunujen kaltaiseksi muuttamisen sijaan tuokin tilalle uudet vaunut?


Tuohon vastaus löytyy Helsingin kaupungin ja Skodan välisestä sopimuksesta. Jossakin mainittiin, että Skoda on sitoutunut muuntamaan protot sarjavaunujen kaltaisiksi ilman lisäkustannuksia. Eiköhän tuo aivan hyvin täyty, kun Skoda tuotaa 2 sarjavaunua. Viisasta toimintaa Skodalta, jos/kun muuntokustannukset ja myyntihinta sekä sarjavaunun hinta kokonaisuutena ovat lähellä toisiaan. Lisäksi takuukin helpottuu. mutta viisaammat korjatkoon/poistakoon viestin.

----------


## PSi

Vaunut 401 ja 402 siis eroavat huomattavasti sarjavalmisteisista vaunuista. Saattaisiko joku asiasta perillä oleva kertoa mitä ovat suurimmat, tärkeimmät tai ylläpidon kannalta hankalimmat erot?

pekka

----------


## Makke93

Skoda ja SRS (Schöneichen liikennöitsijä) ovat tänään viimeistelleet sopimuksen proto-articien viennistä Schöneicheen https://www.metro-report.com/news/ne...hoeneiche.html

Artikkelin mukaan Helsingissä on linjaliikenteessä 55 Articcia 70:stä tilatusta, mutta 455 ei kai ole vielä ollut liikenteeessä.

----------


## NS

> Artikkelin mukaan Helsingissä on linjaliikenteessä 55 Articcia 70:stä tilatusta, mutta 455 ei kai ole vielä ollut liikenteeessä.


Tietääkseni 455 ei ole vielä ollut linjaliikenteessä, ja vaikka olisikin, vaunuja on vain 54, sillä 402 on joukosta pois.

----------


## iiko

> Tietääkseni 455 ei ole vielä ollut linjaliikenteessä, ja vaikka olisikin, vaunuja on vain 54, sillä 402 on joukosta pois.


456 on jo Helsingissä, joten ainakin nyt tuo luku pitää paikkansa... Milloin muuten 401 lähtee muille maille vierahille? Ajossahan tuota näkee harva se päivä.

----------


## Makke93

> 456 on jo Helsingissä, joten ainakin nyt tuo luku pitää paikkansa... Milloin muuten 401 lähtee muille maille vierahille? Ajossahan tuota näkee harva se päivä.


Artikkeli käytti sanamuotoa "in passanger service" eli linjaliikenteessä, eikä esim toimitettu/delivered.

402 on ollut koeajossa HKL:n yhteistyönä, eli veikkaisin että 401 lähtee vasta kun kovaavat vaunut on toimitettu. Tosin se tulevatko korvaavat vaunut kesken varsinaisten vaunujen tilausta vai sen jälkeen on täysi kysymysmerkki. Helsingin kaupunki/HKL ja Trasntech on kai sopinut jostain toimistustahdista varsinaisten vaunujen kanssa, eli kesken toimitus vaatisi tiheämpää tuotantotahtia.

----------


## Jusa

> Milloin muuten 401 lähtee muille maille vierahille? Ajossahan tuota näkee harva se päivä.


Uutisessa mainittiin tammikuussa 2019.
Tänään näytti olevan nelosella.

----------


## Makke93

> Uutisessa mainittiin tammikuussa 2019.


Metro-Reportin uutisessa ei mainittu. Enkä kyllä löytänyt muistakaan. Jos meinaat tuota kohtaa jossa sanotaan että kauppa tehtiin kahden kuukauden koeajojakson jälkeen, niin siinä tarkoitetaan että tämä sopimus tehtiin kahden kuukauden koeajojakson jälkeen, joka alkoi elokuussa kun 402 lähti sinne.

----------


## Jusa

> Metro-Reportin uutisessa ei mainittu. Enkä kyllä löytänyt muistakaan. Jos meinaat tuota kohtaa jossa sanotaan että kauppa tehtiin kahden kuukauden koeajojakson jälkeen, niin siinä tarkoitetaan että tämä sopimus tehtiin kahden kuukauden koeajojakson jälkeen, joka alkoi elokuussa kun 402 lähti sinne.


Tieto on luetettavalta taholta luettu!

----------


## Piirka

> Metro-Reportin uutisessa ei mainittu.


Jutusta ei selviä, että ovatko vaunut myyty vai allekirjoitettiinko toissapäivänä lopullinen sopimus vaunujen myymisestä. Mikäli kyse on jälkimmäisestä, niin vaunut myydään vasta, kun 401:lläkin on ajettu kahden kuukauden koeajot Schöneichessa.

----------


## JE

Vaunut myytiin Schöneicheen lokakuussa lopullisesti.

----------


## Makke93

Onkohan 401 lähtenyt jo Schöneicheen, kun sitä ei ole livedatassa näkynyt ainakaan kahteen viikkoon ja havaintoketjunkin uusin havainto on melkein neljän viikon takaa? Olin ymmärtänyt että protot korvaavat vaunut tulisivat ennnen tai samanaikaisesti toisenkin vaunun Schoneicheen toimituksen kanssa, mutta Raition 4/2018 mukaan 401:sen oli määrä mennä jo tammikuussa, eli tuskin korvaavien vaunujen puute olisi ollut este.

----------


## Bussimies

> Onkohan 401 lähtenyt jo Schöneicheen, kun sitä ei ole livedatassa näkynyt ainakaan kahteen viikkoon ja havaintoketjunkin uusin havainto on melkein neljän viikon takaa? Olin ymmärtänyt että protot korvaavat vaunut tulisivat ennnen tai samanaikaisesti toisenkin vaunun Schoneicheen toimituksen kanssa, mutta Raition 4/2018 mukaan 401:sen oli määrä mennä jo tammikuussa, eli tuskin korvaavien vaunujen puute olisi ollut este.


401 on lähtenyt Helsingistä Schöneicheen viime lauantaina (23.3.). Siihen, tuleeko uudet 401 ja 402 seuraavaksi vai vasta 461-470:n jälkeen, en osaa ottaa kantaa. Joka tapauksessa seuraava uusi vaunu on tulossa Helsinkiin jo lähiviikkoina/-päivinä. Schöneichessä käydään uutisten perusteella ainakin neuvotteluja kolmannenkin Articin hankinnasta, joka valmistettaisiin samassa erässä viimeisten nyt valmistettavien HKL:n Articien kanssa.

----------


## Eppu

http://phototrans.eu/2415,190,11896,0.html

Tuossahan nuo, numerot #51 ja #52. Aika erikoinen on tuo raitiolinja Schöneichessa. Vain yksi pääsääntöisesti 20 min välein liikennöivä linja 88. Kalusto on varsin vanhaa joten nämä kaksi vaunua jo nuorentavat yleisilmettä suuresti. Olisikohan vaunutarve 4kpl kun ajoaika ko. linjalla reitin päästä päähän puolisen tuntia?

----------


## Makke93

Sattui tosiaan itsellekkin vastaan artikkeli/blogikirjoitus kolmannen Articin tilaamisesta http://www.dierandberliner.de/magazi...m-fuer-die-SRS Tarkoituksena on tihentää vuoroväli ruuhkassa 10 minuuttiin lisävaunulla. 

Transtech/Skoda tuskin on valmis muuttamaan valmistusprosessia yksittäistä vaunua varten eli Schoneicheen menee kai vaunu joka on lähempänä sarjavaunuja kuin sinne menneitä protoja. Todennäköisesti vaunu joka on täysin identtinen paitsi ehkä maalipinnasta loppujen tusinan Helsingin vaunun kanssa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Transtech/Skoda tuskin on valmis muuttamaan valmistusprosessia yksittäistä vaunua varten eli Schoneicheen menee kai vaunu joka on lähempänä sarjavaunuja kuin sinne menneitä protoja. Todennäköisesti vaunu joka on täysin identtinen paitsi ehkä maalipinnasta loppujen tusinan Helsingin vaunun kanssa.


Ja toisaalta ei tarpeenkaan saada vaunua vastaavanlaisena. Pienenä yksikkönä Schöneich ei muutenkaan paljoa pääse hyötymään mittakaavaeduista. Ei tee erikoista eroa vaikka kaikki vaunut olisivat vähän uniikkeja, vähän liiotellen. Mutta kolmen vaunun kanssa varmaankin saadaan kaikki mittakaavahyödyt jo siitä, että vaunut ovat modifikaatioita samasta mallista. Tämänkokoisessa järjestelmässä taitaa olla fiksumpi hyväksyä korkeahkot huoltokustannukset ja pyrkiä hankkimaan vaunut mahdollisimman edullisesti.

----------


## 339-DF

> Todennäköisesti vaunu joka on täysin identtinen paitsi ehkä maalipinnasta loppujen tusinan Helsingin vaunun kanssa.


On identtinen myös maalipinnan osalta. Schöneichen värithän ovat sattumalta hyvin lähellä Helsingin värejä, ja jatkossa ovat sitten ihan 1:1 samat.

----------


## Makke93

Railjournal uutisoi että SRS on nyt tehnyt tilauksen kolmannesta Artic-ratikasta Schöneicheen. https://www.railjournal.com/fleet/fi...helsinki-tram/

Uutisessa sanotaan että kolmas Artic hankinta mahdollistaa yhtenäisemmän huollon, koulutuksen ja varaosahankinnat, huolimatta siis siitä että kolmas ratikka eroaa kahdesta aikaisemmasta proto-Articista

----------


## Rattivaunu

Nyt Schöneichen kolmas Artic on saapunut määränpäähänsä: VIDEO Youtuben suoratoistopalvelussa.

----------

